# EpixHD



## sideswipe (Dec 4, 2008)

stumbled across this on Tomshardware I hope this can somehow transition to satellite also


----------



## space86 (May 4, 2007)

It is Viacom/Paramount new premium service and will be the first to
air Iron Man, Cloverfield and Indiana Jones and the Kingdom of the Crystal Skull


----------



## space86 (May 4, 2007)

Is it pronounced like Epics even though it is spelled Epix?


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

I think that article has a big mistake when comparing alternate streaming models, as ESPN's streaming service is ESPN 360, not 30. Also, the National Association of Cable companies was lobbying congress about ESPN 360 because of the bandwidth it's costing them....


----------



## space86 (May 4, 2007)

Directv will not add Epix because of Recession.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

space86 said:


> Directv will not add Epix because of Recession.


I doubt it has anything to do with that really. Premium services are slowly dying. They cannot compete with the technology mediums and services like redbox/netflix/blockbuster. Most major companies are holding off on this. This will mean that the asking price will drop consistantly until it gets to a point where they can get it and make a large profit. The other premium services were like ESPN and must haves. They can charge must have pricing.

Any company will sell something they can guarantee to make a profit on. DBS services have to dedicate limited transponder space. Which makes the decision of what to add even more crucial. More national channels that all packages have will do more right now then adding a new service that people may or may not subscribe to.

Now if Epix were to get to the point where it was asking a low enough price that was too good to pass up then other companies would sign up.

That is atleat my 2 cents with tax.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

As a side note it took 6 years for Starz! to get 90% penetration on cable and dbs companies and it had a leg in with TCI cable.


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

Shades228 said:


> As a side note it took 6 years for Starz! to get 90% penetration on cable and dbs companies and it had a leg in with TCI cable.


That makes me feel better about the future of Epix, thanks.


----------

